# R34 GTR transmission repair?



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi,

i think my Getrag transmission on my R34 GTR is a little bit damaged. 
I can hear it in gear 2 to 5! In third gear the shifter is vibrating.
In second gear i hear a loud noise. Even if the clutch is pushed or not.

All the noises are there when the car is on the road. So when I drive an the second gear is in, the noise is realy loud. 
Also in third, fourth, and fifth.

When i´m coasting than the noises are gone. 
Is a gear in, than the noise is back. Does not matter if clutch is pushed or not.


Maybe you have an idea, what I can do.
Or you know somebody who repair Getrag transmissions,...

Thanks from Germany


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

did it just go like this? Heavy launch or something? or has it just slowely got worse?


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

It was like that when I bought the car 6 months ago. 
First I did was change the oil. The old was not good!

After that I thought it was a little better but it was not! 

The clutch is ok, because the car speed up normal. And there are no wrong noises from the clutch.

The oil I used is the right one, I talked to GETRAG,...

So any idea? I think it is the beginning of a damage



When normal driving is also a little hard to shift in second and third gear.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

sounds like its worn out, how many miles/km is the car showing ?


----------



## GODFORSAKE (Nov 26, 2007)

MP2 BNR34 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i think my Getrag transmission on my R34 GTR is a little bit damaged.
> I can hear it in gear 2 to 5! In third gear the shifter is vibrating.
> ...



I can do this for you, i have been rebuilding a few recently, usualy Third sync issue's, also can do OSGiken rebuilds.

greetz


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

the Nismo speedo shows around 50000km

I think drivers before used the wrong oil,...

So there is a chance to rebuild those?
How much is it?


----------



## GODFORSAKE (Nov 26, 2007)

costs depend on how much syncro's have been messed up,

have seen more then wone messed up in the R34 gtrags.

usualy the mess andassembly or worn out and some where literly cracked on the inner ring.

you can always pm or call me.

greetz


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok thank you, where are you from?

Maybe I have time in winter this year, but I´m not sure, because I have a lot of work to do on our house, at work,...


So you mean the transmission is damaged, or is it possible that the shiftbox also is damaged (not the Getrag transmission, I think maybe the one under the shifter) "I can´t say it in english"?!? .


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

ironic how this transmission is "bulletproof" in a Supra, but does have issues from time to time in the Skyline. Probably because the Skyline doesn't have the power safety fuse that Supras have, called "lack of traction" :chuckle:


----------



## gavoh (Apr 3, 2008)

*R34 Getrag*

Hi

I've posted on this before, not got the link but search thingy should find it. I thought my getrag had broke, but after stripping the box and finding nothing wrong, it was the clutch and flywheel combo I had fitted (nismo single coppermix) 

These gearboxes can be very noisey but are very good, at idle it sounds like a bag of bolts, when loaded up with torque below 2K rpm in any gear it sounds rough as (does yours sound worse even higher up the rev range?)

Do you know the exact make of clutch you running??

Cheers Gav


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey boosty frag doch mal bei Getrag nach ist doch gleich bei dir um die Ecke. Da weißt du das es gute Arbeit ist und die genau wissen was sie machen. Und Garantie hast du auch.

Das Getriebe ins Ausland schicken und wieder zurück würde ich nicht machen. Ist doch nur ne Stunde von dir


----------



## gavoh (Apr 3, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


> Hey boosty frag doch mal bei Getrag nach ist doch gleich bei dir um die Ecke. Da weißt du das es gute Arbeit ist und die genau wissen was sie machen. Und Garantie hast du auch.
> 
> Das Getriebe ins Ausland schicken und wieder zurück würde ich nicht machen. Ist doch nur ne Stunde von dir


Say What??:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

gavoh said:


> Say What??:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Think he was ordering his dinner?


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

I run my getrag with an os giken R3c clutch. Sounds likes its shagged on idle due to not running a dual mass flywheel.

You can here is banging on idle in this vid i done just to prove to a couple of mates that my car actually runs :chuckle:

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i396.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid396.photobucket.com/albums/pp44/Maddenr32/95fc9234.flv">

I had to rebuild mine as it had snapped the synrco on 3rd but that would only cause a crunch.










Sounds to me as if you have chipped a tooth of a gear , have no oil in it or the bearings have given up.


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

@fuzzy: yes i want to ask GETRAG if they can rebuild it, maybe it´s cheaper than a new one


----------



## gavoh (Apr 3, 2008)

Madden said:


> I run my getrag with an os giken R3c clutch. Sounds likes its shagged on idle due to not running a dual mass flywheel.
> 
> You can here is banging on idle in this vid i done just to prove to a couple of mates that my car actually runs :chuckle:
> 
> <embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i396.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid396.photobucket.com/albums/pp44/Maddenr32/95fc9234.flv">


That sounds near enough the same as mine on tickover. Glad you put that up I keep needing reassurance that is how it should sound


----------



## boomerkk (Sep 5, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> ironic how this transmission is "bulletproof" in a Supra, but does have issues from time to time in the Skyline. Probably because the Skyline doesn't have the power safety fuse that Supras have, called "lack of traction" :chuckle:


I thought it's because the Supra has a different Getrag 6-speed?


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

Talked to GETRAG, the guy there is now searching for spare parts. They are hard to find. 

They also look for a company who can rebuild the transmission.

They say "Do not drive anymore with sounds like this. It is extremly dangerous,..."

The sound of the R32 is not the same as mine. Mine is not that hard at idle! There is no noise of the transmission at idle.
They say on mine are syncros damaged and maybe a bit more


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

On Monday i will send the transmission to GETRAG. They can rebuild it. So in the next few days and weeks i will see what was damaged and how much the repair is.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Best place to get parts from is Toyota mate. Same gearbox with only a few differances. If you have damaged the gear part on the snyro you will have to cut and chop a supra and r34 gear to make it work. 

Nightmare with no spares about.


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

So transmission is out.

clutch is finished, also the flywheel

on monday the transmission is on the way to GETRAG. I hope they can fix it and i hope it is not too expensive


----------



## gavoh (Apr 3, 2008)

Hope they can fix it for you:thumbsup:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

MP2 BNR34,

Any chance you can resize those pics please? 800x600ish. Those are waaaaayy to big.

Cheers


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry; I can not change the post. Maybe a Mod can delete those tooo big pictures?!? 

They can fix the transmission; The guy there also give me a price for example. But this is not the price I will get. First they have to see what is damaged.
He said it´s a lot cheaper than a new one. So I will see.


----------



## zoom (Aug 1, 2009)

I have the same problem with getrag, I want to make it more stronger for 800h/p in my car.. I need tuning parts for it.
Who can help me?


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

MP2 BNR34 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i think my Getrag transmission on my R34 GTR is a little bit damaged.
> I can hear it in gear 2 to 5! In third gear the shifter is vibrating.
> ...


why does the shifter in the 3rd gear vibrating ??? i dont get it, a friend of mine has the same problem but everything else is fine and he told me that his mechanic told him that its normal for the getrag gearbox and that is nothing wrong with it all getrag boxes have this vibration in 3rd gear, now i have became paranoid and looking every time my shifter for vibration is it true that all getrag boxes should be vibrating 3rd gear?????


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

The guy from GETRAG told me, all vibrations from the transmission are not normal.
Also when you are driving slow, (first or second gear at around 1500 or 2000 rpm) and than hit the clutch, my transmission do a loud noise like the transmission mount was damaged.

He said all these noises are not good.

You have to use the right oil, change the oil in time,....

Hopefully I get pictures and stuff in a few days

I let you know


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Just spoke with my friend, every gear is fine no noise at all , his box is soundless at any rpm.his 3rd gear at low rpm doesnt have any vibrations only when he is boosting has some vibrations only at 3rd gear on the shifter. i think the oils they are using here is from cusco , and they have used some kind of mollyslip its from a german company is something like a grafite i thing i dont know if this is good but they say it works and protecting the gears they use it in rally a lot. If its not because i became paranoid i thing my 3rd is vibrating a little as well some times on boost, i will change the oils and put this mollyslip as well and maybe change the clutch to an other standard clutch if i found one in cyprus.
When you speak with getrag please ask them about the vibration of the shifter in the 3rd gear so they can tell as if this is normal or not, and let as know so i can stop being paranoid.
Eftychios


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

So I get the first information about my transmission.

They do some tests and started to open it.
The guy there said, it´s not extremly damaged. They definitly change the seals, and synchros.
They have to demount the rest of the transmission to say what else is damaged. But he think that´s it.

I let you know if there are some more news. They also make some pictures of the repair.


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

I used a company called Interpro based in Bristol to rebuild my Getdrag box, I think the 3rd Syncro was replaced and a few other bits, really good service though. 

Total came to around 1,200 GBP and the box was sound after that.

Oz


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

mp2-bnr34 
any news? any pictures?


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

no,

the have reduced working hours this year! Also it´s holiday time.

Hopefully I will get some new information this week.


They said it can take up to 4 weeks to repair it. If they have ro order some special parts, it can be oktober or november!!!! I hope they can finish it in the next 2 weeks!

I let you ´know as soon as possible


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

Today I get my new clutch










thanks @ RHD Japan


GETRAG get the spare parts for my tranny today. They will finish the work on monday. So on tuesday or wednesday I can pick up my transmission.

New seals, bearings, an synchros installed! 

Pictures from instalation will follow next weekend!


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

I want one 2 !!!! is that the nismo twin copermix?


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

how much did the rebuild cost if you dont mind me asking


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

yes nismo twin coppermix competition

The costs for the transmission; hmm

they said, 1000 euro if just the synchros, bearings and seals

1500 when you need some more parts

up to 2000 euro when it´s really broken!

If it´s extremly damaged it will take much more time, because some shafts in the transmission take up to 2-3 months to order and receive them.


So more info next week :clap:


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

Received the bill today

1425€ 

I can pick up the transmission in Tuesday or Wednesday!


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

thats not that bad if the jop was done properly, its good to have getrag next to you when you need them. But i don't get it if getrag produced that gearbox shouldnt they have all the parts on stock or even produce them in house?


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

They don´t have the parts in stock; They have to order them. 
Some parts will arrive real soon, some other takes more time. Up to 2 or 3 months!!!


Hopefully today I can pick up the transmission


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Ive got to pull my GETRAG box out soon as ive nipped 2nd & 3rd recently, not bad, its a little bit rough when cold on the down changes...

I will document the rebuild & garentee it wont cost anywere near what youve just got stung...


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

Everything is done. First testdrive yesterday!
Clutch is a little loud in the first and second gear at around 1000 - 2000 rpm.

I think this is normal and will be gone after few hundred km.

YouTube - BNR 34 Nismo clutch 

Spme pictures


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

MP2 BNR34 said:


> Everything is done. First testdrive yesterday!
> Clutch is a little loud in the first and second gear at around 1000 - 2000 rpm.
> 
> I think this is normal and will be gone after few hundred km.
> ...


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

OMG if i had that kind of noises i would think that the gearbox is touching the ground, or the first gears are completely destroyed. MP2 BNR34 you must be feeling nice to have that rebuilded box and especially the combo, did the vibrations disappeared now? whats next now ?


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

i hate flywheel noise but only known them in neutral. those noises are probably not going away anytime soon what kind of oil did you use?


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

The noises are definitly from the clutch! You can hear the difference between clutch is pressed and depressed.

When i put my foot on the clutch pedal and rev a little bit, there is no noise.
When the clutch is not pressed (no gear in) and rev a little bit there is the noise!
The same noise in the first 2 gears. I think this "rattle" is normal and will be gone in the next 500 to 1000km.

Transmission work very good. No noise at all. No vibrations on the gearstick at all. I use Mobil ATF 220 Dexron II. GETRAG said this oil is absolutly ok, or the same than the ESSO Dexron II which is discontinued.

Nest: driving the car hehe. I have to work on our freehold apartment and garage. This will cost a lot of money this year and the beginning of 2010. But maybe when this is done and the GTR is still running, we will see whats up next


----------



## daniel89 (Jul 20, 2008)

@T04Z GTR
Man I would like to listen how your gearbox sound like  ! Make a video for it


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Glad to hear this worked out. My R34 had a replacement box after 16,000 miles under warranty after it started making a variety of noises at idle and whilst driving. The cost of a new one fitted was rumoured to be £5k in 2004.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

MP2 BNR34 said:


> The noises are definitly from the clutch! You can hear the difference between clutch is pressed and depressed.
> 
> When i put my foot on the clutch pedal and rev a little bit, there is no noise.
> When the clutch is not pressed (no gear in) and rev a little bit there is the noise!
> ...


glad to hear that!! i believe you should leave the apartment you should tune the baby instead hehe. I will probably rebuild my box as well before i fit the future new engine just to feel more comfortable, mine sometimes has the noises when i release the clutch at idle but i have no idea what clutch it has all i know is that is soft and operating outstanding , maybe the noises are from a special surprise clutch will see when i open it, will be the surprise kinder.:thumbsup:


----------



## greenmonster80 (Aug 31, 2011)

How did you remove your transmission? I have removed all the bellhousing bolts and the damn thing will not release. Something about a throwout bearing clip? Cannot find it. Any help?


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

greenmonster80 said:


> How did you remove your transmission? I have removed all the bellhousing bolts and the damn thing will not release. Something about a throwout bearing clip? Cannot find it. Any help?


Did you remove the gear knob from the car? all mounds?


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

does anyone have a schematic drawing of the transfer box of the getrag?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

greenmonster80 said:


> How did you remove your transmission? I have removed all the bellhousing bolts and the damn thing will not release. Something about a throwout bearing clip? Cannot find it. Any help?


its on the clutch arm. cant remember without looking how to do it but its simply. 

Stock clutch i presume your doing!


----------



## greenmonster80 (Aug 31, 2011)

I bought a complete BNR34 V spec drivetrain. I currently have the engine & trans on my garage floor on the front subframe. The motor has some good mods to it already. I imagine the clutch is not stock. Regardless I need to remove the trans so I can inspect the clutch prior to installing it into the BNR32. Maybe a mirror and smaller flashlight to place into the bellhousing will help me see this damn clip.


----------



## KyleV77 (Apr 3, 2021)

GODFORSAKE said:


> I can do this for you, i have been rebuilding a few recently, usualy Third sync issue's, also can do OSGiken rebuilds.
> 
> greetz


can you do mine as well? I know it’s a bit late


----------

